# Is the Death Dealer still a go from Moebus ?



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't herd anything from Moebus about Frazetta's Death Dealer model, anyone have any information ? thanks. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dang, I should have asked Frank today at the IPMS Orlando show. He had his usual table of goodies there. For what its worth, he didn't have any kind of promo material or info out on display for any upcoming items that I saw. Just kits.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for that but why does a model company even promote a product you don't even hear anymore about ? it doesn't make sense. Karl


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

starduster said:


> Thank you for that but why does a model company even promote a product you don't even hear anymore about ? it doesn't make sense. Karl




Look at Monarch. I know they're a tiny company and they have to their credit released some great kits but they announced the Cyclops over 5 years ago but virtually nothing since. 

I've got a feeling this kit's been put on the back burner and will probably end up as resin like Conan.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I had Frank on the phone last night, but just ended up talking about stuff I'M interested in (like "Batman V Superman" and 1966 Batman). And he DISHED ALOT, all of which is VERY exciting!!! But of course I can't talk about it.  I will go out on a limb and discuss ONE thing we talked about; I am almost certain Frank has the EXACT SAME amount of remorse on NOT snatching up the "Space:1999" license that his counterparts over at Revell do. But with all due respect, NO ONE has ever had their finger on the pulse of this hobby like Tom Lowe. He is the Nostradamus of the business. Or the Criswell, one of those two...
Tom


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> I am almost certain Frank has the EXACT SAME amount of remorse on NOT snatching up the "Space:1999" license that his counterparts over at Revell do.


Actually, it's Round 2 that has the Space:1999 license. Revell has the Star Wars license and some folks wish they didn't. Moebius has the Fantastic Voyage license and a lot of folks hope they use it.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

That was my point. Moebius is stuck with "Batman V Superman", Revell is stuck with "Star Wars". Tom Lowe (OWNER of Round 2) is the ONLY one who had the insight to POUNCE on "Space:1999". :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Guess it depends on what you want.

I like resin, so I can deal with a resin figure.

Space 1999 was boring and I could care less who does 1999 kits as I wouldn't buy one if Tamiya made it.

Lots of companies announce stuff and then make you wait. Academy showed a Pershing tank and Israeli Centurion tank in their catalogue a good 15 years ago and they still haven't showed up. AFV Club had their M40 tank "coming soon" for a decade before it actually came out. That's just the way it is.

I prefer the Tamiya route... they develop their kits pretty much in secret and do not announce it until they can show the final product, usually just weeks before its actual release.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it was the 1994 Dragon Models catalog that I had, that showed a slew of amazing "coming soon" 1/48 airplane models, and a cool 1/35 military dune buggy with a machine gun mount like the Rat Patrol. Most of the planes never showed up from DML, but some of them appeared _years _later in Monogram Pro-Modeler packaging. The dune buggy never did show up, as far as I know. Waddayagonnado.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starduster said:


> Thank you for that but why does a model company even promote a product you don't even hear anymore about ? it doesn't make sense. Karl


It's only in the internet age that we've had this expectation. Before, you might get a "coming soon" in a product catalog, or a comic book ad. Then you didn't really expect to hear any more about it until the kit was on the shelves, or the next year's catalog came out and it wasn't in it! Now we expect manufacturers to keep us updated daily on Facebook or something. But they may not be so inclined, and rather spend their time working on their current project. We'll hear about it when Frank has an important milestone to share.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If there is no news to tell on the progress of a kit like the Death Dealer why would a manufacturer keep us updated? I wouldn't say anything unless I had some progress news and even then probably wouldn't give update, at least until some test shots were made. Model companies don't really owe us any info until the kit is ready to market. Most of the stuff announced eventually comes out and I am sure all of us have plenty of other projects to work on.
Steve


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> I think it was the 1994 Dragon Models catalog that I had, that showed a slew of amazing "coming soon" 1/48 airplane models, and a cool 1/35 military dune buggy with a machine gun mount like the Rat Patrol. Most of the planes never showed up from DML, but some of them appeared _years _later in Monogram Pro-Modeler packaging. The dune buggy never did show up, as far as I know. Waddayagonnado.


I would've killed to get the Dragon FAV. I'd scratchbuild one, but I can't find detailed plans for the base Chenowth vehicle...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I would've killed to get the Dragon FAV. I'd scratchbuild one, but I can't find detailed plans for the base Chenowth vehicle...


The second I saw the art in the catalog, I was trying to figure out how to do a dio of it leaping over a dune with dust trails. :lol:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> If there is no news to tell on the progress of a kit like the Death Dealer why would a manufacturer keep us updated? I wouldn't say anything unless I had some progress news and even then probably wouldn't give update, at least until some test shots were made.
> Steve


Monarch finally got smart and started doing this.
Early on, Scott was too enthusiastic and naive. He thought things were going to happen much faster than they actually did. And he kept posting updates, then things would get delayed. More updates, more delays.
Lots of people not happy.
Now he doesn't say much of anything until kits are pretty much ready to go.
Much easier, less hassle, and doesn't chew up hours of his time answering questions.

As far as the Death Dealer goes, until Franks says it's dead, I'll assume it will be coming. Think the last thing I heard was they were getting the kit sculpted. Until that is complete, I don't see much need for an update.

Besides, my wallet is already pretty empty, and I've got kits coming from Monarch sometime before the end of the year. Dencomm is close on their two kits, and I don't know how much that is going to cost me yet. Not to mention Revell-Germany just reissued the dinosaur kits again, and I still need to get the other 4 shipped to me from Germany.
So, I can wait.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mind you as good as this kit could be I wish it was a monster. There's nowhere near enough monsters in styrene that aren't Dinosaurs or Universal. Even some Frazetta monsters.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Mind you as good as this kit could be I wish it was a monster. There's nowhere near enough monsters in styrene that aren't Dinosaurs or Universal. Even some Frazetta monsters.


Maybe if the Death dealer does really well they will take chances on more of the Frazetta stuff.

Trevor - you know before the end of the year even something else cool will pop up really killing your budget!!!! I'm still trying to line up enough cash to get what I want. Those Monarch kits and Dencomm kits are on my list too!
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Based on the photo posted in this thread, I'm hoping the delay is because they're reworking the kit to make the figures more accurately sized. Compared to Frazetta's painting, either the Death Dealer is too big or the horse is too small.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea I think it be something like that, I know that when Moebus finally does release the kit that it will be really a great kit, styrene or resin I don't care which format I have faith in them. Karl


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scooke123 said:


> Maybe if the Death dealer does really well they will take chances on more of the Frazetta stuff.
> 
> Trevor - you know before the end of the year even something else cool will pop up really killing your budget!!!! I'm still trying to line up enough cash to get what I want. Those Monarch kits and Dencomm kits are on my list too!
> Steve




Hopefully. I see there's an arm on the base.....it would be cool if they could do a Frazetta monsters head etc too.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> Based on the photo posted in this thread, I'm hoping the delay is because they're reworking the kit to make the figures more accurately sized. Compared to Frazetta's painting, either the Death Dealer is too big or the horse is too small.



Actually, that is the old Swede Creations resin kit that Frank was using just to have something to show.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> Trevor - you know before the end of the year even something else cool will pop up really killing your budget!!!! I'm still trying to line up enough cash to get what I want. Those Monarch kits and Dencomm kits are on my list too!
> Steve


I hope not. I'm already committed to multiples from both companies.
And I try to keep a little extra set aside for new Prehistorix releases too. 
Mark's been killing me with all the cool stuff.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> Actually, that is the old Swede Creations resin kit that Frank was using just to have something to show.


Bummer. Now I don't know whether to be relieved or concerned. :lol:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Personally, I am relieved.
That kit was ok in it's day, but the proportions are wrong.
I am sure Frank will do it right.
I am also sure the Frazetta estate have plenty of input on the final product.

This is why I haven't been concerned with updates.
Until Frank actually has a sculpt to show, there isn't much reason for him to talk about the kit.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bwain no more said:


> That was my point. Moebius is stuck with "Batman V Superman", Revell is stuck with "Star Wars". Tom Lowe (OWNER of Round 2) is the ONLY one who had the insight to POUNCE on "Space:1999". :thumbsup:
> Tom


Round 2 is also the only one with any molds from that series anything Revell or Moebius would have to be new tooling changes everything.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> Round 2 is also the only one with any molds from that series anything Revell or Moebius would have to be new tooling changes everything.




Yes looking at it now it makes sense that Round 2 did Space 1999 as they could test the waters with the older kits they had in storage. 

The older kits must have sold well hence the new Eagle.


----------

